# Größe eines Designs



## topf (4. Juli 2003)

Also, will mich nich unbeliebt machen, aber ich bin zum ersten mal hier, und wollte nichts verkehrt machen... kann die frage nicht so richtig einordnen, also meine fragen...
wenn man ein design für eine page entwirft, und dann ins html in stücken einfügt, wie gehe ich da vor? 

andere frage:

was ist eigentlich die gebräuchliste größe für ein design, wenn man ein zentriertes design entwirft? etwa wie hier: http://www.rheinkultur-festival.de

danke im vorraus.. sry wenn das das falsche forum ist...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 

zum ersten such bitte mal nach "Homepage mit Photoshop" oder Homepage mit Imageready" - hatten wir schon oft... z.B. http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=78101

zum 2ten. mit 600 - 800 pix bist du auf der Sicheren seite...


bye


----------



## topf (4. Juli 2003)

joo,cool, danke


----------

